# Removing Pest Snails from wall of aquarium



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi, has anybody come across a piece of apparatus where if you pass it along the inside walls of your tank, pest snails will drop into a small holding area on it for disposal?
I saw the below pics from a video on you tube and I think it would work but I can't find it or anything similar on amazon.ca or anywhere. My finger nails are getting tired of this snail removal exercise and I drop a percentage of them during the process.

I hope these pics help
Thanks
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tweezers*

I use tweezers I have spent the last two days removing asteria star fish from my saltwater aquarium. diff then snails but u can get a variety of different tweezers from shoppers to local fish stores ..that tool looks kind of neat but I think the tweezers would work more beneficial to u .
jm2c

cheers 
tom


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

tom g said:


> I use tweezers I have spent the last two days removing asteria star fish from my saltwater aquarium. diff then snails but u can get a variety of different tweezers from shoppers to local fish stores ..that tool looks kind of neat but I think the tweezers would work more beneficial to u .
> 
> jm2c
> 
> ...


Thanks, The tank is 24 inches deep, so it can be a long reach. The thing I saw above is telescopic. I got a long pair of aquascaping tweezers that I just tried. I found most of the larger ones it worked, but for the smaller ones it was like trying to pick up an aspirin with a pair of chop sticks.
It's a full blown battle with these snails, I just dropped in one of those Sera Nail traps like the one below I received today. Only good reviews on you tube about it.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Tweezers*

I understand as my tank is 24 in deep as well...
Just spent the day on a stool and I was using a pair of tweezers o got from shoppers slanted and sharp end used for plucking eye brow hairs ... the star fish I was and am removing are the size of a small grain of rice maybe even smaller like a flake of tiny dust ..good luck with the trap .I thought about that trap as well ...
Let me know how it works


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I use a telescoping shrimp net on a 24" tank. I move it up the glass and then pull it back a bit to channel the snails into the net. Once you get the motion right it's super easy. I collect about 20 snails at a time and then empty the net.


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

infolific said:


> I use a telescoping shrimp net on a 24" tank. I move it up the glass and then pull it back a bit to channel the snails into the net. Once you get the motion right it's super easy. I collect about 20 snails at a time and then empty the net.


Ah....so disturb/dislodge them with the upper motion and then reposition the net so you catch them on their falling descent.
I got a couple nets here, let me give that a whirl.
Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you can just get a botia loach and call it a day, they will finish off your snails in no time. If it's MTS snails then it will take a little longer but it will happen.


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

coldmantis said:


> you can just get a botia loach and call it a day, they will finish off your snails in no time. If it's MTS snails then it will take a little longer but it will happen.


As follow up, the net approach isn't bad I missed a few of them so I'm good there. I'll keep at it. Sorry I don't think,I want to chance increasing a bio load or aquarium capacity with a bot is loach.
As far as the Sera snail trap. Not bad, but I imagine the success rate is totally contingent on how many you got.
Here's a pic from this morning after using one of the bait tabs they provided. I say there were about 30 of them. As you can see the grey bars were quite close together, so I'm going to try it again tonight, use a blanched cucumber, and remove every other one. I was worried about a neon tetra going in there but I'm not so sure they would now. Btw, I was amazed to see the snail eggs in that thing when the snails where so juvenile.

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

For those that are still interested or following, here's last night's results from using a blanched cucumber, and wider bars in the entrance. Approx 20-25. Tonight I'll put in a couple algae wafers. Found a couple jelly egg masses too.
I think I'm getting somewhere. 
















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PCUSER (Jun 1, 2017)

Here's the results from my own algae wafers. Another 30 or so with a few on their way into the chamber of death. Because I'm not seeing any on the glass in the morning, and a gravel vac a couple days ago, I think I'm winning the battle for now























Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

